# Cables for Bear Whitetail II



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Only thing I have listed in a Whitetail II is a 38" string. Doing a Google came up with this: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=100750656 Lists string as 39" and cam as 38". Shows some pics and one is of the limb tag, hard to see but maybe you can make something out because another one from another site shows http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a169/Lord_Darkchylde/DSCI0023.jpg and it lists the string only and it is 38". I know this doesn't tell where to get cables but if your bowshop makes strings they can make a string for you and if they don't have steel cables they could order them from Lancaster Archery, we've done this before.
Good luck.


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 9, 2008)

The bow pictured in the link you posted is exactly what I have. On the limb is says "AMO compound string length 39" Cam 38" I believe this is because these bows could be set up with either wheels or cams.?.?

Thanks for the suggestion for Lancaster's, I will give them a try.


----------



## critteracres2 (Feb 13, 2007)

What you need is a cable swage. I remember these from the old days of early compounds. If you know someone who has been in buisness for a long tome they might have one. The last cables I replaced were on an old firecat had to be 15 years ago or more. The cables came with the teardrop then you cut them to length buy measuring the old ones.


----------



## speedster (Dec 14, 2007)

*Cables*

Call Bear Archery, 1 800 694-9494 or 812-467-1332 I shipped a bow to them, they put new cables on for the same price as any bodyelse. Good Luck


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

The shop I used to work at would order metal cables from Papes and them would have to cut them to length and swedge them. I think that we were charging something like $40 each to do it. Like they said above if you find a proshop that has been around for a lot of years they might be able to do it for you, but I'd expect to have to drop it off and probably drop at least $50 on it. Good luck.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

dwagoner said:


> FYI if you havent already got it fixed LAS sells cables, there 80" long and says it comes with ends.
> 
> BUT i have another question since this is the only thread i found about this bow, I just got back a whitetail II that i sold a guy about 10 years ago today and want to use it for bow fishing also. My question is this......I was thinking about doing some tweaking and seeing about swapping out the cables period and replace with strings. 1-do you string makers think this is possible to do with the way the ends anchor to the axles and 2-has anyone ever heard of doing this and any gains it may make since your getting rid of heavy braided cable? I only paid $20 for it and it has everything with arrows just as i sold to him so its a perfect bow to try this out and see what i can tinker with and see if strings will get more speed and just to try it out. THX


 Nice to see somebody thinking. I'd think it would be very possible to anchor the cable (systhetic) ends to the axle on one end. The problem is, how are you going to keep the cable in place where it passes through the cam (wheel)? Most of the bows I ever had with steel cables had a sets-screw through the wheel to keep the pig-tail end from slipping.

Much as I hate to say it replacing steel cables is just too expensice to make it worth while. That's why I say there is nothing like a good old used recurve for bowfishing.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I'd be a little suspect in terms of whether the limbs and/or riser could handle the conversion in a bow that old. I recall when Hoyt first went to all fast flight cables and strings on a couple of their bows and found the risers could not handle the added stress (more shock from the string materials than the steel cables). I also wonder if the cams are set up to do a conversion. Many of the older steel cabled set-ups required the cable be anchored in the cam/wheel via a set screw -- wouldn't be able to do this with a synthetic cable system.

As noted, you can probably purchase cable materials w/ the tear drops yet. Problem would be finding a shop that has the appropriate tools and swedges needed to create the loops and/or anchors in the cam/wheel (some cam systems used a fixed swedge fitted into a slot in the cam to anchor the cable instead of a set screw). Quite possibly by the time you get done with the repair you'll find you could have just purchased a similar older used bow (or two) for the same price . (drop me a pm, got a couple older used Astros for example, lol :wink::tongue.

Good luck...........

>>-------->


----------



## fri501pm25 (Aug 7, 2017)

hello all....i just picked up same bow from craigslist for 60 dollars with case and arrows....all looks ok im gonna bring to shop to check if safe but I too would like to get some spare cables.....anyone know where i can get some or know a site that sells custom ones????


----------

